# ANyone know if any bookshelf speaker stands like these



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi All

My new SVS SB13 sub is arriving in a few days. I have a spare set of bookshelf speakers that match my existing 6 surround speakers (Rl, RR, WL, WR, SL, SR) and I'm considering replacing my floor standing with these to allow me to place my sub where a floor standing speaker was (assuming that's the best sounding position)

My floor standing ones are mirage omnisats: http://www.vanns.com/shop/Mirage-OM...s-Floorstanding-Loudspeaker/product-542960594

My bookshelf ones are: http://www.vanns.com/shop/Mirage-OM...v2-Series-Satellite-Speaker/product-544250122

I have an 8ft long coffee table in front of the TV and I don't want to move it forward more than an inch or two. So I'd like to try and find a bookshelf speaker stand thats like a 3 sided rectangle (shown in blue in attached image). (I don't want wall mounted ones as it will be very difficult to run the cables. I'm hoping to build a dedicated room in next 12-18 months)

The base can be very heavy and fairly large. The key is that the vertical piece is at the back of the base, so the coffee table only need to be moved a few inches. I would consider replacing those 2 bookshelves if there with other flat to the wall speakers if they are reasonably trimbre matched an come with the appropriate stand

Any suggestions?

Regards

Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

May I ask first what you plan to use for a centre speaker? is it the same Mirage OMNISAT V2 SS?


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> May I ask first what you plan to use for a centre speaker? is it the same Mirage OMNISAT V2 SS?


It's the mirage center. Don't recall exact model.. Cost about $400


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, just make sure that if the centre is ported that the ports are on the front not the rear or placing against the wall will not work.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

mark_anderson_us said:


> It's the mirage center. Don't recall exact model.. Cost about $400


It the CC V2 center

http://www.vanns.com/shop/Mirage-OM...ries-Center-Channel-Speaker/product-548399968


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Seems like its good to wall mount as it has "wall mount included". Its not so heavy have you considered getting a floating shelf to put it on?


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Seems like its good to wall mount as it has "wall mount included". Its not so heavy have you considered getting a floating shelf to put it on?


The center is already wall mounted. It's the bookshelves I'm trying to solve and I can't run the wires in the wall at those particular locations


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Bello has a design that has a curve in the base:
http://www.amazon.com/BellO-SP-300-Finish-Speaker-Stands/dp/B000M4MEXU/ref=pd_sim_e_1

Seems like a perfect job for a DIY solution though. Some wood and good "L" brackets could take you a long ways.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

cubiclecrusher said:


> Bello has a design that has a curve in the base:
> http://www.amazon.com/BellO-SP-300-Finish-Speaker-Stands/dp/B000M4MEXU/ref=pd_sim_e_1
> 
> Seems like a perfect job for a DIY solution though. Some wood and good "L" brackets could take you a long ways.


Thank's. The Bello might just do it


----------

